# airpower of thwe 50s



## jrk (Oct 18, 2005)

http://www.aviation.technomuses.ca/pdf/shield.pdf

this starts with world war 2 aircraft and pans right the way out.

theres a nice little picture of a group of canucks


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 18, 2005)

This is a cool site. Thanks for finding it for us.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 18, 2005)

Very Cool!


----------



## jrk (Oct 18, 2005)

no worries guys.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey, nice.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 19, 2005)

fantastic stuff!


----------



## Twitch (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey jrk since you're obviously a Warriors fan with the Furies avatar do you know the http://www.warriorsmovie.co.uk/ site?


----------

